

For newbies like me who don't Vim nor Emacs - wsycharles0o
http://chen.do/blog/2013/09/16/editing-files-on-a-remote-server-with-sublime-text-2/

======
d2xdy2
Is $terminal-based-editor really that bad to learn?

------
brudgers
Title editorialized. Makes it less useful.

